# Poly Exchange Total Hip



## orthopaedic01 (May 11, 2010)

What would the code be for just the poly exchange of total hip?  Doc picked a neutral constraint liner if that makes any difference.


----------



## Tanya.DeSimone (May 13, 2010)

27134-52


----------

